# Two fish one lure.....



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hit Blackwater Bay this morning . I got out a little later then I wanted but had a good time . Hit up some grass flats using topwater and on my second cast I caught a red and a trout on the same top water lure not sure which was on first but this was a first for me ...
I ended up catching

4 Reds 
8 trout 
all under slot.... 
and 1 dirty catfish 

I did have some big blow ups on my top water early on but they couldn't hit my lure... Even if i paused and didn't move they would make a big splash next to the lure but never hit it...

Should be getting good soon

thanks for reading:notworthy::notworthy:

Heres a little clip of when I caught the two fish
Sorry about the quality trying to figure out which program to use with my mac any tips would be great thanks


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Oscar! May not have caught any keepers, but sounds like you were plenty busy! Good report.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report brother!!!! Looks like a good time!!!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats awesome! I like your set up as well. Looks like alot of fun. What type of camera are you using? Thanks for sharing. O*D*W


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The video camera Is a Swann freestyle action cam the videos look great when I Put em on the computer but once it goes through the editing program it makes the quality bad. I'm going to try it my my Wife pc and see if the quality is better . I want to upgrade the the Go pro HD2 soon.

thanks for reading


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The picture camera is a sony DSC-tx5

DO you kayak fish worm?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice, you found my little hole! Can not wait to get back and rip some lips!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Two for one! Not bad. Man, I can't wait to get off work.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

LoL thats too funny. Ive caught two bass at once on a spook but never two different species. We still on for the AM? Swell info is showing it to be a bit bumpy but we can always hit the sound if its too rough, maybe drag for some flounder.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was surprised to see two species myself really confused me.

IF you think it will be to rough lets call it and try again next time u have off? WE can try a day during the week if ya want ..let me know wife wants me to help her with some things around the house anyway.
thanks 
OScar


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The forecast is one of those that I will just load up and go and make my decision at the beach but I only live ten minutes away. I will call you later on this evening and we will talk about it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey ox let me know next time your gonna hit up blackwater! Id like to join ya if you dnt mind a lil company! Ive never fished blackwater other than bass fishing the river!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool what days do you normally fish?


The river will get better as it cools I was more in the bay .


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Well i work monday-thursday! So friday, saturday, or sunday!

Other than this weekend i gotta work a shutdown!

Id love to take a shot off shore to! Either way is fine with me! As long as im fishing!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds good we will plan something out the area I fishes today will get good soon


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool report!!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Awsome looking forward to it!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

That is too damn cool! And the video to prove it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you foul hook I was confused usually I can tell the fish from how it fights . Not that time haha


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

very cool 
i wish i was back there fishing!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well im heading your way soon so you can teach me sensai!

I want to catch a halibut


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Well im heading your way soon so you can teach me sensai!
> 
> I want to catch a halibut


PM sent


----------

